# I just ate some tree hugger hippie food and....



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Sabra Humus with pine nuts. I wiped some on a whole wheat tortilla with some guacamole, turkey breast, cheese, lettuce and bell pepper. It was a nice departure from dead deer, cows, cabbage and taters. Not a bad sandwich. I still hate hippies though. Dred locks make me want to vomit.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

"A nice departure from taters" 

I will be required to demand that you turn in your man card.

If you refuse I find you in violation of the Royal decree #11 subsection 1 of the Royal decree by King Arklatex. Vegetarians will not be tolerated. You shall be subjected to 50 lashes in the public square until you admit that taters and meat is a dang good meal.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Taters and meat is the best meal. I'm just saying......You know, Hummus is......But.....I think.......Ok, here's my card. I deserve it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll handle it from here CSI .......... Due to a temporary overdose of coffee and donuts, we plead temporary insanity Ark ...... and ask for a reduced sentence of only a temporary suspension of the man card, if we promise to resume tater eating immediately. We'll even wash it down with a hamburger.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Sabra Humus with pine nuts. I wiped some on a whole wheat tortilla with some guacamole, turkey breast, cheese, lettuce and bell pepper. It was a nice departure from dead deer, cows, cabbage and taters. Not a bad sandwich. I still hate hippies though. Dred locks make me want to vomit.


Are we all supposed to hug and make a drum circle now or....?


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't know what "Sabra Humus" is, but it cannot be good if it is hippie food. I do not think you are to the point yet where you need a full session at Buck Bored's Rump Wrangler Ranch™, but some do-it-yourself electro-shock therapy is not a bad idea as a preventative measure. 

I suggest connecting some jumper cables to your nipples and connect the other end to the battery of your car. (Unless you drive a Prius with a Coexist bumper sticker, in which case it is a terminal condition. - I'm very sorry.)


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

With a report like this its a wonde he was ever issued a man card to begin with! When i was issued mine you had to say the pledge of carnivorance and swear off veganism, its free samples at grocery stores and the foul temptressing of vegan women too.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Marinate chicken in Italian dressing and grill. Put in a wrap with Sabra supremely spicy humus, romaine lettuce, black beans and rice and cheese. Wash it down with cold Youngling beer. You're welcome.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Wait just a minute on the man card suspension! What CSI is telling us is if you are out of mayo and bread cuz you are a man and don't grocery shop. You can substitute Bean Dip and a tortilla when making your sandwich. Your wife says it is healthy food so you figure it taste like crap. Fact is it ain't bad and will fill an empty hole in your gut. It ain't stake and taters but worked in a pinch.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

like I said in one post those hippie people smell and most of them who are vegans are so weak cant lift a sheet of paper , the ones who can have the cash to afford protein powder and crap to have some form of strength .
women need to shave just any part of the body just shave they have wyatt earp mustache from tombstone and beards that brings shame to the duck dynasty's guys


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

CSI no worries, you only ate garbanzo beans, olive oil, tahini (ground up sesame seeds) garlic and pinions. Think of all the protein you got. If the shtf my plan is to use it as a a substitute for mayo.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Confession is good for the soul... now

Eat a plateful of Haggis, drink three glasses of bourbon, and say "Get off my lawn" in your best Clint Eastwood voice 5 times

and your sins will be absolved my son


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Dogshit is organic too but you won't catch me eatin that crap either


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Taters and meat is for real people. Those that eat anything else are simply lower life forms.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

A rare steak with taters, warm bread and butter is just about Heaven on Earth but c'mon fellas - there's also a whole damn lot of other food out there to enjoy! My taste buds are mighty glad I pay no mind to any man card eating nonsense. However, y'all better stay the hell off my lawn!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Auntie and Kieth said it's OK so I'm cool right? Can I have my card back? What if I promise to eat a plug of raw liver from my next deer kill like they did on Dances With Wolves? That's pretty manly isn't it? I can't help that I like Hummus.....It was really good. Was it a porter house or prime rib? No, but had very definite survival and prepping potential...........................No?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Sabra Humus with pine nuts. I wiped some on a whole wheat tortilla with some guacamole, turkey breast, cheese, lettuce and bell pepper. It was a nice departure from dead deer, cows, cabbage and taters. Not a bad sandwich. I still hate hippies though. Dred locks make me want to vomit.


Hippies love granola and peanut butter. Think you was eating some kinda furrin food on that deal. Hippy ladies have hairy pits. Did you happen to notice anything like that?


----------

